

Comcast Blocks HBO Go on the PS4 - pyrocat
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/5/8156025/comcast-blocks-hbo-go-sony-ps4

======
ComCastSuicide
This just goes to cause their position to weaken even more among more
technically advanced solutions which ease the customer experience.

